# Gleichwertige Alternative zu Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora LT360 CPU All-In-One Digital RGB. (Am besten ohne RGB)



## Fudell (12. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Könnt ihr mir eine gleichwertige Kühlung evtl in günstiger empfehlen? RGB Beleuchtung brauch ich nicht.

LG


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2022)

Gleichwertig gibt es nicht, denn es gibt zum Beispiel die ältere Ausführung der Eisbaer (240) um die 100 Euro, aber die Pumpe ist eine andere und fällt nicht ganz so leise aus und die Schläuche sind nicht weichmacherfrei. Mit der Zeit lösen sich besonders mit hohen Temperaturen, was solch eine AIO auch erreichen wird, Weichmacher und verstopft dir den Kühler.

Du kannst dir aber auch andere AIOs ab 60-70 Euro kaufen, die werden auch ausreichend kühlen. Denn die Kühlleistung selbst unterscheidet sich nicht groß. Es geht hauptsächlich nur darum, wie lange solch eine AIO halten wird und in dieser Zeit wird entweder, weil Wasser mit der Zeit verdunstet und dadurch die Kühlleistung abnehmen oder weil der Kühler mit einem Radiator aus ALU anfängt zu oxidieren und sich dann auch langsam zusetzt.

Zwar ist in der Kühlflüssigkeit Korrosionsschutz mit enthalten, aber dieses zögert solch eine Korrosion nur raus und verhindert dieses nicht gänzlich. Mit ALU im selben Kreislauf, weil Kühler und Anschlüsse aus Messing oder Kupfer bestehen, entsteht eine chemische Reaktion, wo der Kühler mit der Zeit oxidiert.

Bei der aktuellen Aurora ist aber der Vorteil, alles was verbaut ist auch einzeln kaufen zu können und jederzeit auch selbst austauschen zu können. Also musst du dir überlegen, kaufst du dir eine AIO die im Schnitt um die 4-6 Jahre halten wird und kaufst dir dann eine neue oder eine die viel länger halten kann. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, du möchtest dich auch mit Wartung auseinandersetzen.

Eine Wasserkühlung ist nicht wartungsfrei, mit  AIOs kommt dieses nur durch Neukauf zustande.



Fudell schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine gleichwertige Kühlung evtl in günstiger empfehlen? RGB Beleuchtung brauch ich nicht.


Im Grunde ist die Antwort darauf... kauf dir einen guten Luftkühler. Denn da hast du genau, was du suchst. Eine AIO kühlt auch nicht viel besser, da sich Prozessoren schwer kühlen lassen und hauptsächlich geht es nur um Optik und keinen großen Luftkühler verbaut zu haben.

Habe selbst eine custom Wakü verbaut und mein Sohn auch, aber meine Tochter hat immer noch ein Luftkühler darauf verbaut und ihr Rechner läuft genauso gut wie unsere Systeme. Aber eine custom Wakü kann auch nicht mit einer AIO verglichen werden.


----------



## ApolloX30 (13. März 2022)

Arctic Liquid Freezer II mit großen Radi wird oft gelobt, ich hab keine Erfahrung. Aber der Schreiber über mir hat Recht, der Eisbär ist hochwertiger, also nicht gleichwertig.


----------

